# Who's Voice is Behind Big Boss 2?



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys

Its not a techie question but I'm really very curious about it. The voice is very strong and attractive.

Does anyone have any idea who's voice is behind Big Boss? I searched but didnt find any sufficient information. If someone has some valid information about it, pls do share with us.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Thanks. I'll wait.


----------



## talkingcomet (Sep 5, 2008)

AskVG asking questions????? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

^lol


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 5, 2008)

talkingcomet said:


> AskVG asking questions????? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png




He's a human too !


----------



## nix (Sep 5, 2008)

celebrity big brother.


----------



## forever (Sep 6, 2008)

i was pretty sure its the same guy who was behind the first season. par ax3 bhaiya kehte hain voh to mohan kapoor hai :/


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 7, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Guys
> 
> Its not a techie question but I'm really very curious about it. The voice is very strong and attractive.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea who's voice is behind Big Boss? I searched but didnt find any sufficient information. If someone has some valid information about it, pls do share with us.


Attractive enough to make you curious and ask for him... 
haha


----------

